# Lunch boxes and Cabinets



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

Wondering...

There seems to be a lot of people in the GC community with lunch box sized tube amp heads in the 15 to 20 watt class. I just purchased my first head (Peavey ValveKing Micro Head, 20 watt). 

For those of you with similarly sized and powered amps, what are you using for speakers and cabinets?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I use a 1x12 almost no matter the size of the amp - I have stuff from 6W to 100W. Just makes for better grab n go, and convenient for home use aka less volume than a 2x12 or 4x12. Voltage/steamco cab at home and a JetCity sits at the band space.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a smaller head, a 5W and I use a 1x12 cab.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I use my Traynor YGL1 combo and a DarkHorse 1x12 extension cab with the band.
That has a Weber Blue Dog in the combo and a Silver Bell in the extension cab.
Great speaker pairing, lots of thump and bottom from the SB and the BD rounds out the spectrum.

At home, I use a DarkHorse 2x12 extension cab with my Maz 8.
It's loaded with WGS speakers, a Reaper and a Veteran 30.
The Reaper is supposed to be a Greenback on steroids, the other is their take on the Vintage 30.
Another good pairing too, it's a recommendation from WGS.

I like the Traynor cabs, made here, two year no quibble warranty, 
plus the best part, convertible cabs, open or closed, your choice.

I got the Webers through our forum member Bill (WCGill) http://www.electroglideamps.com/
The WGS were from Steamco... http://www.steamcomusic.com/catalog/warehouse-speakers

I got hooked on the big sound of a 2x12 using a Twin previously.
True, lugging a 2x12 is a PITA, that's one reason I went with the combo and the 1x12 for the band.
I still get the two twelves. 8)


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a Fargen Miniplex Head (12 Watts) and I'm Running it through a Coyote Alpha pup 1 x 12, Birch ply, Convertible Cabinet, currently set up closed back. It's loaded with a Webber Vintage series Ferromax 12-F150, 50 watt, 8 ohm ceramic. Absolutely glorious tone. I also have a Reinhardt 2 x 12 Vertical slant, partial open back when I need to move a little more air. A pair of WGS/Reinhardt R30-S 16 ohm, wired for 8 ohm Stock Speakers. Pretty content with this Rig right now.

Surprisingly, the 1 x 12 closed back Alpha Pup has more volume. I was thinking about making an insert panel to close off the back of the Reinhardt, to see how much of a difference it makes.

Ah... the quest for superior tone continues.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i use a 1x12 in a fuchs cab i bought from roryfan. it's pretty sweet, too. i don't use smaller than a 12 because smaller cones don't move enough air, and my imagination tells me i can hear the difference. it may be all in my head, but so far i dont think it is.

right now, i have the lil nite train, which is an ok compromise for what i do. the ac4tvh i had before this sounded better but was louder than i wanted. i would like to try a traynor darkhorse, but if i hit the lottery there is one amp i would go and buy straight away, the mesa t/a 15.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Marshall 1965B. 4x10 Marshall with attitude!


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Using a 1x12 (Classic 112E) with an Electro-Voice EVM12L speaker in it with my Hughes & Kettner 18w Tubemeister head. Cab can be either closed or open-backed - currently closed. I like it.

Neil


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I use an old Garnet 1 x 12" with either the back fully open or fully closed.
The speaker is the stock speaker...Marsland?, I think. I have tried other 12" speakers in it.

Someday, I'd like to try a 2 x 12" for awhile....just for the fun of it.

I also have a 1 x 10" cab that I have cycled various speakers through (Celestian, THD and Weber).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

I got one of the last Mack 30 watt Skyraiders and use a 2x12 with a couple of Jensen Alnico's at home. I'm looking to trade one of the Jensens for an alnico Gold. When we get together to rehearse or jam, we go to NAL in North Vancouver. They have 2x12 and 4x12 Wizard cabs with a variety of speaker selections.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago I bought a Traynor DarkHorse that I use for practicing at home in 2 watt mode (replaced a Vox AC4TV). I've also been using it at band practice too because it's a lot easier to carry than my main Vox AC30 and provides plenty of volume. 

The cab is a matching Traynor 1x12 cab with a 16ohm Greenback. Next weekend when I have the time, I'll be swapping out a few speakers just to see which ones work out best. In my mind I'm leaning towards a Weber Silver Bell because it sounds absolutely amazing in my AC30. Like Sulphur, I feel that they're some of the best cabs out there because they're convertible and built solid.

You can check out my review of it here:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?62130-NAD-NCD-Traynor-DarkHorse-amp-DHX12-Cab


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

very cool review! a good read.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've got a couple 15w heads (NightTrain and Trinity TC15) that I run through 3 different cabs. I've got a Sunn (Fender) 112 (matches my T50C) with a G12-75 I think in it. It is the loudest, but thinnest sounding. Then I have vertical slant 212 with Eminence Soldano Legends in it that sounds good and is failrly efficient but is a bit big for some places. Finally I have a Mesa Thiele with a EVM-12L that sounds great but doesn't play that loud with 15w. 

I've considered swapping the EV with something more efficient - a 6dB increase would make that 15w sound like a 60w amp does right now with the EV. But I like the sound of the EV with more powerful heads, of which I don't have any right now.


----------



## astyles (Apr 6, 2009)

Orange PPC 112 closed back with a V30 for a variety of lunches. Sounds great for all of them and is nicely portable.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

Vox Lil' Night Train 2W Head 3 different 2x12's, Celestion G12H30 44Hz with a V30, G12H30 44Hz with a G12M Greenback, V30 with a G12M Greenback.

I'm looking for an Tube Amp Head that's 22Watts to as low as 1W has a reverb tank and an effects loop. Anybody know of anybody making something that would fit. Not interested in amps with digital reverb or solid state.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Mack Gem '2G' with Traynor YCX212 (w/ WGS Veteran 30 and WGS British Lead) and Blackheart Killer Ant Head (BH1H) with Avatar Traditional 1x12 (w/ Weber C12NQ). This is how it is setup right now. I also have a Peavey 112SX Ext (w/ Peavey Blue Marvel) and a Traynor YBX212 cab (with 2x Celestion Vintage 30s) which I can use if I need them.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I must preface this by saying that I've always been a combo guy. Condo living has forced me into low-wattage territory but I hate the boxiness of small combos, so I've gotten into wee heads & big cabs in large way lately. Absolutely love being able to change the character of an amp by moving the speaker cable to another cab. Think I have most of the bases covered. Here's what's kicking around these days:

Heads 

Vox AC4TV
Marshall JTM 1-W "Offset"
VHT Special 6

Also had a BumBox Lead 1 but it was too "gainy" for me but great if you want JCM-type tones

Cabs

Marshall 1974CX (oversized open-back 112) w/ aged G12M20 - - thanks Pete!
Stagecraft oversized convertible back 112 w/ a Celestion Gold - - thanks again Pete!
Voltage open-back 212 with a Tone Tubby red Alnico & UK G12M25
Repro Vox cab with a pair of vintage Silver Bells - - boy I really gotta stop giving all my $$$ to Pete!

P.S. The 110 that came with the 1W Marshall is boxed up. Also had a great Fuchs Mini 112 that I believe Cheezy is still enjoying. That had a lot of thump for a smaller cab.


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

I started this thread over two months ago and finally bought a cab to go with my Peavey ValveKing 20.

Seemed like the 1x12 would make the most sense but most of them seemed too big and boxy. And wouldn't fit under the piano. That actually matters because if it doesn't fit under the piano it doesn't go in my music room... Wife's rules.

Anyway I am the very happy owner of an Ampeg SVT 210 VH. Sure, it's a bass cab but it sounds amazing.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

allanr said:


> my music room... Wife's rules


turn in your man card at the front desk please. :sSc_eeksign:

seriously though, that's a cool lookin cab. good for you!


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

cheezyridr said:


> turn in your man card at the front desk please. :sSc_eeksign: seriously though, that's a cool lookin cab. good for you!


LOL!

I would turn in my man card... If still had it. But I've been married almost 20 years. 

;-)


----------

